# PSE Legacy Longbow or PSE Mustang Recurve?



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

buy both of them, the one you like the best is the one you keep, the other one you sell or trade to see if there is something else you like.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Neither; PSE buys all of their traditional bows overseas for pennies on the dollar, slaps their logo on them and then retails the bows for an inflated price. Best bang for your buck: Bama Bows, Kegan's "Omega" bows and many others.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

For a recurve, the best bang for the buck out there is the Samick Sage. For an American-Made longbow, it'd be hard to go wrong with an Omega. Nothing wrong with the PSE bows. I've got two, and I learned a lot from them. That said, there are better bows out there, dollar for dollar.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

As you can tell from my signature, I'm pretty happy with my PSE Blackhawk. $229


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

sbosco10 said:


> Should I buy the PSE legacy longbow or the PSE mustang recurve? I cannot decide! Which one is better for target practice and hunting


Have you looked at the Excel by Hoyt? Its a super fine ILF bow......


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

thorwulfx said:


> For a recurve, the best bang for the buck out there is the Samick Sage. For an American-Made longbow, it'd be hard to go wrong with an Omega. Nothing wrong with the PSE bows. I've got two, and I learned a lot from them. That said, there are better bows out there, dollar for dollar.


So you think the Samick Sage ($130) is better than the PSE Mustang ($209) ? How is your PSE Sequoia ?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

What is your draw length?


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've shot the legacy longbow and it was not bad but if you want a highly R/D longbow you should look into the omega longbow by kegan, it is a whole lot of bow for the money and I'm sure you will be happy


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Its about 28-29 inches


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

If you end up with a draw length of 29" or more then the long bow will suit better. I personally like the Sage @ 62" (cheaper too) and it handles my draw length fine. The good thing about the take down recurves is you can upgrade the limbs to a heavier draw weight or carry a spare set.

I like longbows too but they don't like me that much lol!


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Sbosco,

The Sequoia is a nice bow, in its own way. Pretty, D shaped longbow. It is an accurate shooter, and draws smoothly. The downside to the bow design is it has a fair amount of hand shock, and doesn't suffer fools gladly, form-wise. I've put a lot of shots through the Sequoia, and have enjoyed doing so. Next to a reflex/deflex design like the Omega, though, it's fairly rough and sort of slow. It really depends on what you want out of the bow, I guess. It's likely that I'll part with the two PSE bows at some point this spring, and use the proceeds to get another bow that is more my style.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

just a little info that might help you understand what i need. I might use it for hunting deer or any smaller game. I am 16 and I have just found my old bow from a while ago and just got back into archery. It is a 24" draw length at 21# and the draw weight is way to easy for me. I just re-measured my draw length, it is about 27 inches.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

At 27" you should have no worries about draw length with either bow. Typically for hunting dear you want around 40# or more but it depends on regulations, etc. Will you looking to buy only one bow? If you are then the take down would be my choice, that way you can start off lighter and the add another set of limbs for deer.

Do you favor the longbow for any reason?


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

I get what your saying about changing limbs as i grow. I am looking to only buy one bow because its a little hard for me to get much money. I do like how the longbow looks and theyr range. I get so much thrill out of trying to hit a target at a very long distance, even if its a 1% chance of hitting it! haha! But I really cant decide


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol! We all have that problem, deciding. It sounds like you favor the longbow and a 40# - 45# would be a good all round draw weight. You might find a lighter bow easier to start off with but it wont be impossible to start off with heavier weight. In the old days hunters started with a 40# or heavier.

Btw, the range is pretty much the same for both types, it really depends on the fps.


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

okay sounds good! do you know anything about the fps on an omega longbow compared to the samick sage recurve


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry no idea about the omega. I would expect it to be similar but I might be wrong about that, it could be faster.


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Destroyer said:


> Sorry no idea about the omega. I would expect it to be similar but I might be wrong about that, it could be faster.


alright i think im going to get a recurve. I have a budget of around $200 more or less. Do you think the samick sage is the best or?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

For around $130 its hard to beat, if shipping is low enough then you could get an extra set of limbs + bow for just over $200. Have to say though, if the longbow is what you really want then get that.


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah i think im going to get the sage. If i happen to get extra money one day ill get the longbow. One more question, the sage is definitely a nice bow for hunting right?


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

also, know anything on the Samick Deermaster? http://www.traditionalarcheryusa.com/samickdeermastertd.aspx


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

sbosco10 said:


> One more question, the sage is definitely a nice bow for hunting right?


Does the job. You can shoot off the shelf or off a elevated rest and plunger if need be.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

sbosco10 said:


> also, know anything on the Samick Deermaster? http://www.traditionalarcheryusa.com/samickdeermastertd.aspx


Better finish but the bow will shoot the same.


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

looks like im getting the Sage! Thank you so much!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

No problemo!


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

The Sage is a good choice for what you're looking to do. The Omega and some other bow designs are faster, but the Sage at 40 or 45 would certainly do the job for you.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

sbosco10 said:


> looks like im getting the Sage! Thank you so much!


I think you will like the SAGE. I had one and sold it to buy an Excel but I didn't sell it cause it was not up to par. Its a good shooter and if your getting a 40 or 45lb bow, it will do the job for ya!


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> I think you will like the SAGE. I had one and sold it to buy an Excel but I didn't sell it cause it was not up to par. Its a good shooter and if your getting a 40 or 45lb bow, it will do the job for ya!


Yeah I'm going to get 45# then maybe a set of 55# pound limbs later


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Think about some accessories too like a bow square, nocking point pliers or some thread for tying nocking points. Its easier and cheaper to DIY.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Destroyer said:


> Think about some accessories too like a bow square, nocking point pliers or some thread for tying nocking points. Its easier and cheaper to DIY.


Funny you mentioned those items cause I just ordered a bow square and I bought the nocking pliers. I'm getting all the accessories I can and its nothing compared to what is required for the compound bows. I have a feather cutter, several tabs, shooting gloves and arm guards.....I have a good scale, arrow cutter I made myself and bunches of nocks, inserts and tips.....I bought a real nice fishing box at a yard sale and I've got it loaded with stuff.....Its all part of the fun.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

sbosco10 said:


> Yeah I'm going to get 45# then maybe a set of 55# pound limbs later


those weights are pretty tough with a recurve bow but only you can evaluate what you can handle. Good luck with your choice and remember that form is the important thing and back tension is the key to accuracy......I do firmly believe in that.....


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Destroyer said:


> Think about some accessories too like a bow square, nocking point pliers or some thread for tying nocking points. Its easier and cheaper to DIY.


What's a bow square?


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright thank you!! Is it possible to make something to cut wood you get from the forest into arrow shafts?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Possible I guess, sounds like a lot of work though lol! Check out 3rivers.



rembrandt said:


> Its all part of the fun.....


And part of the addiction.


----------



## sbosco10 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm trying to make arrows using 3/8 dowels, you think that'll be fine?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry I have no idea on that one.


----------

